# Baustelle Squigtreiba



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Squigtreiba,

vielen von euch ist aufgefallen, dass der Squigtreiba irgendwie nicht das ist, was man erwartet hat. Die meisten von euch klagen über den bescheidenen Schaden und das zurecht.

_*1. Squigtreiba machen zu wenig schaden*_
Lasst uns hier einen Blick auf user Gegenstück auf der Ordnungsseite werfen, den Schattenkrieger. Die Fähigkeiten sind auf Englisch, der Schaden jedoch lässt sich noch immer herauslesen, selbst wenn man kein Englisch beherrscht. 
Vergleicht einfach mal Schaden und AP kosten. Lasst euch das auf der Zunge zergehen.

http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1821 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9082
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1820 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9083
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1822 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9084
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1823 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9104
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1825 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9087
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1826 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9093
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1829 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9091
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1831 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9092
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1833 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9088
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1834 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9101
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1846 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9103
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1835 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9096
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1853 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9109
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1847 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9085
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1854 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9110
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1848 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9105
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1837 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9098
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1838 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9099
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1839 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9095
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1840 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9100

Und nun zu den Pets vs Haltungen:
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1842 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9080
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1843 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9090
http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1844 vs http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9094

_*Aaaaaaber halt! Wir haben Pets, die schaden machen!*_
Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings machen sie höchstens 25% unserer DPS aus. Dummerweise ist der Unterschied im Schaden zwischen den diversen Fähigkeiten teilweise 35-60%. Und ich bezweifle allen Ernstes, dass unser Pet das wieder geradebiegen kann.

Zudem sind die Haltungen des Schattenkriegers im Gegensatz zu unseren Pets nicht an bestimmte Talentbäume gebunden. Sie geben außerdem noch richtig derbe Stats, können nicht crowd-controlled werden oder sterben, haben keine 30 Sekunden Cooldowns und sind frei von Bugs.

_*2.Squigtreiba sind sinnlos im Spiel.*_
_*Wtf omg ohnoez, das kann nicht sein!!!*_
Ach ja? Warum haben wir den selben Crowd-Control wie ein Zauberer, die selbe (fehlende) Zähigkeit aber deutlich weniger Schaden, besonders gegen gepanzerte Ziele? Was können wir der Gruppe bieten, was ein zauberer nicht bieten kann? Zauberer haben sogar einen Gruppen-Damagebuff. Okay, wir grillen uns nicht selbst beim Zaubern, aber wir haben auch nicht ihre perverse Critchance. Und mit nem Heiler ist dieser Nachteil der Zauberer auch negiert.
Ich verstehe, dass wir weniger Schaden machen müssen, aber im Ernst, bei gleicher Zähigkeit ist das Verhältnis zwischen beiden Damageoutputs viel zu gravierend. Momentan kann jeder Zauberer unsere gegenwärtige Aufgabe bewältigen - nur besser.

_*Wir ham ne Rolle: Stoffis killen!*_
Okay, das mag sein. Aber kann das ein Zauberer nicht genausogut? Und er killt auch noch Tanks fast genauso schnell. Für Tanks würden wir Minuten brauchen, Minuten, die wir nicht haben. In rvR ist DPS, die in kills resultiert die DPS, die man braucht. Wir machen konstanten, mäßigen Schaden über längeren Zeitraum. Das mag im PvE gut sein, besonders bei langwierigen Kämpfen, aber im RvR ist das wertlos. Besonders bei der mangelnden Zähigkeit des Treibas.

_*...*_

*3. Squigtreiba sind Opfer im 1 on 1*
_*Aber ich kille Stoffis im 1 on 1!*_
Ich gehe vom gleichen Rang aus.
Wenn ein Feuerzauberer nicht gerade ein Anfänger ist, wird er dich mit 1-2 DoTs belegen, an denen du innerhalb von 3-5 Sekunden spätestens tot sein wirst. Wenn er anfängt lange Casts rauszuhauen, dann stirbt er zurecht. Erzmagier heilen sehr gut gegen deinen Streichelschaden. Sie rennen meist davon, sterben aber eher selten. Runenpriester sind untötbar. Zumindest wenn sie nicht abgelenkt sind wirst du sie mit deinem popeligen Schaden nicht beeindrucken. Sie werfen einen HoT auf sich und widmen sich wieder ihrem Team. Schattenkrieger schlagen gut zu, sind aber machbar. Ingis sind so ne Sache. Manchmal machbar.  Mdps=du stirbst automatisch. Tanks=du stirbst automatisch. 

Gegen RDPS wie Schattenkrieger und Ingi haben wir eine Chance, aber bedenkt, dass sich diese Klassen schon ziemlich gimped fühlen und wir sogar noch weniger Schaden machen, als diese ohnehin schon (nicht nur von ihnen selbst) als schwach eingestuften Klassen.

*4. Unser CC ist schlecht.*
*Lol, du Nap, l2p!*

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die meisten Melees weder Cooldowns auf Snares/Roots haben, noch auf Ranged-Snares/Roots? Zudem haben sie alle eine Fähigkeit, die Roots/Snares bricht. Überbrückt mal die 20 Sekunden bis der Cooldown wieder bereit ist.
_*Wir haben nen Detaunt!*_
Während dem wir keinen Schaden machen dürfen.
_*Aber unser Pet.*_
Ich hab noch nie einen Melee im 1 on 1 gesehen, der von meinem Pet auf die Nase bekommen hat.

*5. Pets sind verbuggt.*
Das ist einfach Tatsache. Sie gehorchen nach wie vor nicht wirklich u nseren Befehlen, sterben manchmal einfach so oder verschwinden samt der Petleiste. Beim Stachelsquig funktioniert _Vergifteter Dorn _schon seit der Closed Beta nicht, beim normalen Squig funktioniert _Tod von Oben_ im PvE, aber nicht im RvR. außerdem büßen wir beim auf/abmounten 25% unserer DPS ein, da das Pet einfach verschwindet und neu beschworen werden muss. Sogar Wow hat das Mount-/Petproblem gefixt und das will schon was heißen.
*
6. Waffen.*
Bögen machen im Endgame ungefähr so viel Schaden, wie eine Tank 1Handwaffe. Wir können aber keine Schilde tragen und auch nicht Dualwielden. Worin liegt da bitte der Sinn?

_*7. Pfad des Stechens.*_
Echt toll, dass bis auf 2 kaufbare Spells nur Fähigkeiten verbessert werden, die man im Squigpanza nicht einsetzen kann. Zudem wird nicht angezeigt, welche Stats der Squigpanza einem gibt. Rüstung gibt das Teil auch nicht, aber im Gegenzug nur Attacken, die einen Cooldown haben. Ist das nicht toll?

So, das reicht vorerst.

-Nibblit Nipplzwicka, Carroburg-


----------



## [DM]Zottel (9. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Auflistung, hast dir ja mal richtig Mühe gegeben. Aber ich nehme an die Diskussion wird so laufen wie immer. Die einen sagen er macht zu wenig schaden, die anderen sagen er macht genug schaden und 99% schicken hier flames los.

Definiere den Squig Treiber als Support DD und Liebhaber Klasse. Dann kann man über alles hinwegsehen. Klar machen andere Klassen mehr Schaden und haben Vorteile - aber das bringt alles nichts wenn einem der Squig Treiber einfach am meisten Spaß macht.

Ich selber spiele im Moment 5 verschiedene Klassen und lass mich einfach mal Überraschen wie diese sich über die einzelnen Tears entwickeln und im Endgame wird man dann schon sehen ob der Squig Treiber wirklich markante Defizite hat, ober ob es sich durch Taktiken und Skillung nicht abfangen lässt.


----------



## Chucky Chack (9. Oktober 2008)

So,

ich persönlich find die Auflistung auch recht gut gelungen und trotz diesen mängeln würde ich trotzalldem beim squigtreiba bleiben.

Aber erstmal zu einer anderen Geschichte, einige Punkte die du aufgezählt hast, stimmen mit Level 40 nicht mehr.

Hier mal eine kurze Auflistung was da nicht mehr für mich persönlich gilt: (in diesem Fall übernehme ich mal ganz dreist deine =) )


*Aaaaaaber halt! Wir haben Pets, die schaden machen!*

So es stimmt schon das die pets nicht grad den größten dmg rausdrücken aber es kommt in diesem fall auch auf welchen Squig an und darum bekommen wir ein Bonus, beim stachel ist es mehr critt und so weiter und ein Hornsquig macht ganz sicher mehr als 25% =)


*Squigtreiba sind sinnlos im Spiel.*

Kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil du schon alles gesagt hast und damit geb ich dir voll recht.


*Wir ham ne Rolle: Stoffis killen!*

In diesem Falle geb ich dir auch recht. ( So blöd es auch klingen mag =) )


*Squigtreiba sind Opfer im 1 on 1*

Das ist der einzigste Punkt in dem ich nicht mit dir übereinstimmt. Warum? Einfach gegen Magier und auch gegen Heiler haben es Squigs recht leicht.. einfach ich kann sie alle paar sek zum schweigen bringen, plus noch dem squig der ihn auch unterbricht, hab ich gegen heiler und auch gegen magier recht leichtes spiel. Das blöde ist bei dem Magier werde ich wahrscheinlich auch noch draufgehn... ( Scheiß Dotts, ticken viel zu heftig xD )

Bei den anderen Sachen kann cih dir leider nur zustimmen, aber ich hoffe das es in ein paar Wochen/Monaten besser werden wird. =)


Mfg

Chucky


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. Oktober 2008)

Chucky schrieb:


> *Squigtreiba sind Opfer im 1 on 1*
> 
> Das ist der einzigste Punkt in dem ich nicht mit dir übereinstimmt. Warum? Einfach gegen Magier und auch gegen Heiler haben es Squigs recht leicht.. einfach ich kann sie alle paar sek zum schweigen bringen, plus noch dem squig der ihn auch unterbricht, hab ich gegen heiler und auch gegen magier recht leichtes spiel. Das blöde ist bei dem Magier werde ich wahrscheinlich auch noch draufgehn... ( Scheiß Dotts, ticken viel zu heftig xD )
> 
> Chucky



Das Problem ist, 80% der Squigtreiber sind noch nicht so hoch im Level dass sie diese Fähigkeit haben. Und bis du die kriegst, hast du eigentlich gegen keinen gleichleveligen Heiler ne Chance...aber das geht allen anderen Klassen ja auch so. Erst wenn die Stille Effekte da sind, werden die Heiler schwächer.


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (10. Oktober 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1083510' date='10.10.2008, 09:16']
> Das Problem ist, 80% der Squigtreiber sind noch nicht so hoch im Level dass sie diese Fähigkeit haben. Und bis du die kriegst, hast du eigentlich gegen keinen gleichleveligen Heiler ne Chance...aber das geht allen anderen Klassen ja auch so. Erst wenn die Stille Effekte da sind, werden die Heiler schwächer.



Ja, dann bringst du sie eben für 5 sekunden zum schweigen, ballerst sie in diesen ca3x mit rumballan an (global cooldown nicht vergessen), sie hotten sich nach dem silence, du ballerst fröhlich weiter und bist happy, weil sie schon bei 30-20% runter sind, sie casten nen großen heal und stehen mit 100% wieder dran. Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten. Fähige heiler schaffen das.

Fähige feuermagier DoTen dich mit 1-2 DoTs und rennen davon, während du verreckst, obwohl du sie gesilenced hast. Bei hoher combustion reicht ein einziger dot von ihnen. Vergiss nicht, dass du 1 Sekunde castzeit auf dem silence hast und es nicht im laufen geht.

Klar, es wird mit silence einfacher, aber das ist auch eher ein tropfen auf dem heißen stein, denn alleine biste einfach immernoch keine ernstzunehmende bedrohung.


Zu den Squigs, ich habe kein dmg-meter mitlaufen lassen, aber ich bezweifle, dass der hornsquig wirklich mehr als 25% schaden verursacht. Er hat beschissene resistenzen, ist auch wesentlich schwächer als dein standard-squig (obwohl der hornsquig im nahkampf angeblich zäher sein soll, was er momentan nicht ist) und kann auch easy crowd controlled werden.

Und die 5% vom Stachelsquig, sind auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. Der bonus alleine macht keine 25% zusatzschaden aus, während der Squig selbst verbuggt ist und erstmal auf 40 geskillt werden muss, um überhaupt einen schadenstechnisch relevanten nutzen aus dem vieh zu ziehen.

Ich will niemandem den Treiba madig machen. Ich will nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass mit dieser klasse etwas fundamentales nicht in ordnung ist und dringend überarbeitet werden sollte.


----------



## Chucky Chack (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss nochmal kurz was zum hornsquig was sagen... und auch noch du kannst kein squigtreiba unter 40 mit einem squigtreiba auf 40 vergleichen... 

hornsquig macht bei mir jeden schlag 300 beim stoffi und tut mir leid das fast jede sek, find cih nicht schlecht, für ein kleines pet... und darum fals kein pet da ist.. einfach taktik nehmen 25% mehr dmg.

Mfg 

Chucky


----------



## Nibblit Nipplzwicka (11. Oktober 2008)

Chucky schrieb:


> Also ich muss nochmal kurz was zum hornsquig was sagen... und auch noch du kannst kein squigtreiba unter 40 mit einem squigtreiba auf 40 vergleichen...
> 
> hornsquig macht bei mir jeden schlag 300 beim stoffi und tut mir leid das fast jede sek, find cih nicht schlecht, für ein kleines pet... und darum fals kein pet da ist.. einfach taktik nehmen 25% mehr dmg.
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch gerne auf nem Server spielen, wo Stoffs zu unterbelichtet sind, den Hornsquigmit einem DoT zu belegen und es nach wenigen Sekunden umkippen zu sehen.

Ich vergleiche keine Squigtreiba unter 40 mit welchen auf 40. Ich vergleiche Squigtreiba auf 40, die logischerweise nicht genung Meisterschaftspunkte haben, um alle Pets auf 40 zu pushen und somit teilweise auf lvl 25 pets angewiesen sind, um gewisse boni zu erhalten. Lvl dir erstmal einen auf 40 u nd schau dir an, welches Lvl ein Squig hat, der in einem Talentbaum steht, in dem du keinen einzigen Punkt investieren konntest...und pack genau dieses Pet mal in einem keep oder einer stadt aus :-P


----------



## Chucky Chack (12. Oktober 2008)

mit den skill hast du schon recht und somit ist nicht jeder squig 40 aber da die meisten ja wohl ehr aufs dolle schießen gehn, kann cih davon ausgehn das der squig 40 ist und ein hornsquig auf 40 ist schon ne feine sache,  warum? hornsquig macht gut dmg für ein pet und ich sags jetzt mal sorum, er kann unterbrechen... was will ich mehr? stoffis sind für mich schon fast opfer.. egal ob feuermagier ( gut da verreck ich wahrscheinlich an den dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder heiler ( dauert nur etwas ) tut mir leid aber imit 40 hab ich nicht so große probleme... was bei schwere rüssi wieder anders aussieht ja ok.. geb ich zu


----------



## Solace (12. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Ordnung und zur Zeit gibt's viele Klassen, welche schlicht nicht das erreichen was sie eigentlich sollten. Auch ein Schattenkrieger ist zu schwach. Er wird vom Engineer in der Utility als auch im Schaden / Survivability geschlagen. Derselbe Engineer welcher eigentlich im 40er RvR mit dem Schild *keine Gefahr - ignorieren* rumrennt wenn da nicht der Elektromagnet-skill wäre (wovon ich überzeugt bin das er bald generft wird).

Und ja, der Squigtreiber ist zur Zeit das unterste Ende dieser Leiter, keine Frage. Jeder welcher dies nicht so sieht oder immernoch glaubt WAR habe das beste Balancing, sollte gezwungen werden ein solches Kerlchen auf lvl20 zu bringen, inklusive renown.
Mehr als die Ohren steif halten, die Klasse welche wir lieben weiterspielen und hoffen das Mythic es bald hinkriegt, kann man leider nicht - ich wünsch allen Squigtreibern den dafür nötigen Durchhaltewillen. /salute


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. Oktober 2008)

Das größte Problem ist dass man hier wohl nicht Zwischen DD und Support DD unterscheiden möchte. Für mich ist der Squig Treiber eine reine Support DD Klasse im RvR. Wenn ich Ihn als solche spiele, macht er wahnsinnig viel Spaß - aber nur dann - wenn die Gruppe in der ich bin auch passt. Wir haben bisher noch jede Burg eingenommen wenn die Klassen gut zusammengespielt haben und ich denke nicht einer bei mir in der Gruppe hat sich beschwert über meine Leistung. Und wenn man beim Burgherrn dann immer Platz 1-5 einnimmt vor dem Würfeln kann man ja auch nicht so schlecht gespielt haben.

ABER

a.) Wenn es nur um Schaden geht und man Solo Kills holen will, dann ist der Treiber wirklich die falsche Klasse. Dann nimmt man sich besser ne Hexenkriegerin oder ne Zauberin oder irgendwas das in kurzer Zeit nen extrem hohen Schadensoutput hat. Auch ein Chaos Barbar wär ne schöne Klasse um Kills zu holen. Und alle 3 machen wirklich üblen Schaden wenn man sie spielen kann und bis lvl 18 kann ich das selbst bei allen Klassen auch bestätigen.

b.) Das schlimmste am Treiber sind die verbuggten Skills. Nicht nur das Stachel Squig, auch das Tank Squig ist buggy. Die Niederschlag Fähigkeit funkioniet auch bis heute noch nicht was vor allem bei PQ's oder beim questen erheblich stört.

c.) Dieses ewige Gelaber mit dem Squig auf Max Level. Natürlich ist ein max lvl Squig stärker als die anderen. Das heißt aber nicht dass die anderen Nutzlos sind. Ich bin auf schnelles Schießen geskillt und manchmal hol ich das Hornpert raus und stell auf defensiv nur um in einer bestimmten Situation einen Reichweite Bonus zu bekommen. Das Gassquig mit Rüstungsboni ist manchmal auch dran und wenn die AoE auch nicht zu stark ist, ein bisserl Schaden kommt auch da dann rüber.

Also wenn ihr die Klasse mögt und Spaß dran habt, dann spielt sie. Wenn das Schadensmanko Euch den Spielspaß nimmt, dann wechselt die Klasse lieber jetzt und nicht mit lvl 40. Wenn ihr nen Magier oder ne Hexenkriegerin gut spielt, solltet ihr nie ein Problem haben die DD Tabelle zu toppen wenn es das ist was Euch Spaß macht.


----------



## kentooster (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin auf Pfad des Dolln schießn´s spezialisiert.
Kämpfe im PVE locker mit 2 Gegner mit 2-3 leveln drüber.

Ich bin ganz Zottels Meinung die Boni der Squids auch wenn man sie nicht geskillt hat, sind immer je Situation gut zu gebrauchen.
Im PVP komm ich schon ab und an unter den ersten 5.


Bugs na klar gibts die,  aber im großen und ganzen bin ich meinen kleinen Drecksack voll zufrieden.
Die Klassen werden sowieso noch 100mal gepatcht. Also abwarten und bis dorthin Spaß haben.
Den hat man mit Grünhäuten sicherlich.

greets


----------



## Nofel (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre schon zu frieden wenn die Supportskills etwas besser wären, die Bugs nicht da wären und etwas mehr Schaden. Aber er macht Spaß wie er jetzt ist. Mehr wie Jünger des Khains.


----------



## R3DD0G (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es aber grundsätzlich ziemlich daneben, wenn ich im Vorfeld jeden 1on1 schon knicken kann. Ich werde zum Teil so oft umgeklascht, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Burgen deffen bin, oder einfach so im PVP Gebiet beim Questen ect. ...das kann doch nicht sein. 

Ich bin schon allein deshalb extrem im Nachteil, weil wenn ich vom Reittier geholt werde kein Pet habe. Ich steh da, setz mich erst mal in aller Ruhe und fütter das Pet herbei, während ich schon zusammengestiefelt werde. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich das "kitten" wie wir es kennen, funzt doch so gut wie gar nicht. Bei Mobs ist das kein Problem, im PVE, aber da funzt auch mein Pet. 
Das Pet hat noch nie jemand beachtet. Denen reicht ja oft 2-3 Hiebe, oder nen guter DoT und ich bin weg. 

Auf evtl. Spezialisierungen, Trees, Funktionen die nicht funzen, oder verbuggte Pets ect. brauch ich gar nicht eingehen, weil die Basis schon nicht stimmt. 
Manche Castzeit ist so extrem, da packt man sich an den Kopf, schon recht wenn man dann den daraus resultierenden Schaden betrachtet. 

Ich kann PVE locker wegstecken und fröhlich Lvln, aber im PVP mich nur in der Menge verstecken und den Abstauber spielen. 
Mit dem Dmg bin ich meist ganz oben, aber selbst gelegt hab ich dabei meist keinen einzigen Spieler.


----------



## Orthorf (27. Oktober 2008)

Jeder der über den Squigtreiba whinet, outet sich, die Klasse überhaupt nicht verstanden zu haben.

Bereits mit lvl 17 bekommt man im 3. Tree des Meisterschaftsbaum die Taktik, die das laufn und schießn zu einer AE-Ability werden lässt. Wer dieses Fähigkeit halbwegs zu benutzen weiß, kann fortan in den BGs locker mit den Mages mithalten, wenn nicht gar diese übertrumpfen.

Was das Pet betrifft: 90% aller Squigtreiba können nicht damit umgehen. Sie raffen nicht, dass man seine Pets sprengen muss bevor sie abkratzen. Es gibt gerade deshalb so viele Squigs, damit man einen Rotation mit ihnen aufbauen kann, wenns hart kommt.

Die Survivability des Squigtreibas ist zugegeben nicht die beste, aber viele unterschätzen die Stärke des Snare-Skills: Sowohl defensiv als auch offensiv ist dies einer der stärksten Skills, die dem Squigtreiba zur Verfügung stehen. 

Natürlich stimmt es, dass der Squigtreiba nicht der große Killing Blow Abstauber ist. Aber wen interessierts? Mag auch sein, dass er im 1v1 nicht die beste Klasse ist, aber wenn man nicht will, kann man Kämpfen als Squigtreiba immer aus dem Weg gehen. In der Gruppe und in BGs gehört der Squigtreiba, wenn er gut gespielt wird jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach zu den stärksten Damagedealern.

Und dann gibt es da natürlich noch die Sache, die man Playskill nennt: der Squigtreiba ist einfach eine schwere Klasse, zugegeben. Manche Leute können eben so vom Gegner wegstrafen, dass sie noch dabei schießen können, andere könnens nicht. Manche haben eben immer nebenbei ein Auge auf ihren Squig und merken es wenn er lowlife geht, andere nicht. Kann man halt nix machen.


MFG Orthorf aka Zibglob


----------



## Asmagan (28. Oktober 2008)

Fand Zottels Erklärung mit dem Support-DD ganz gut. Am Anfang dachte ich wie jetzt? Support-DD? Schönreden kann ich jede noch so verwelkte Pflanze, dann doch lieber nen zweiten Zauberer oda sonst was in der Gruppe, halt etwas was echten Schaden macht. Doch nach jetzt mittlerweile knapp 2 Monaten Squigtreiba habe ich die These verstanden. Sie ist schwer zu verstehen, aber dennoch wichtiger als man glaubt. Und ich glaube das man diese Rolle die der Treiba hat akzeptieren muss, dann verstehen muss sie zu lernen und zu guter letzt sie auszuüben. Ich habe derweil mehr Spass an meinen Squigtreiba denje. Es mag sein das sich diese Rolle mit dem Patch 1.1 in eine andere Richtung entwickelt, auf Wunsch vieler in der Community. Das berücksichtige ich und kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Doch die Zeit bis dahin lebe ich meinen Squigtreiba aus mit allem was er kann.


----------



## R3DD0G (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube das der eine so spielt und der andere so. Ich für meinen Teil habe 2-3 Varianten zu spielen für alle möglichen Situationen (mit Platzen, ohne, selbst ohne Pet).

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, das der Treiber sich wandelt wenn er 40 ist. Ich muss sagen es ist nicht ganz ohne!

Das Problem Baustelle ist ja auch nicht, das die Leute nicht zocken können, sondern zum Teil einfach Fähigkeiten da sind, die man nicht benötigt (sinnfrei sind). Z.B.: der Squig-Panza. Ich meine was will man damit? 1x ausprobiert, gelacht und das wars. So und dann auf die 40 und Schaden....wenn du im 1. Tree fürs Ballern die 1sec Taktik bekommst und sie nutzt....dann wirst du kaum noch was anderes benutzen. Du kannst es drehen und wenden, 100x rechnen, du machst einfach mehr Schaden und somit nimmt sich der Treiba selbst seine Fähigkeiten und Trees. Theorethisch brauch er nix anderes mehr....


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. Oktober 2008)

R3DD0G schrieb:


> Das Problem Baustelle ist ja auch nicht, das die Leute nicht zocken können, sondern zum Teil einfach Fähigkeiten da sind, die man nicht benötigt (sinnfrei sind). Z.B.: der Squig-Panza. Ich meine was will man damit? 1x ausprobiert, gelacht und das wars.



Thema Squigpanza: Schau mal im Gamona Forum, da ist ein Ausführlicher Bericht zum Panzer drin. Wenn man auf den Nahkampfbaum geht sollte man überlegen dies erst im High Level zu tun, da man nicht alle Fähigkeiten am Anfang bekommt. Hat man aber die Spells und das Equipment wird der Nahkampftree unheilmlich stark. also bitte nicht immer rumerzählen der Panza wäre sinnfrei. Danke



> So und dann auf die 40 und Schaden....wenn du im 1. Tree fürs Ballern die 1sec Taktik bekommst und sie nutzt....dann wirst du kaum noch was anderes benutzen.
> Du kannst es drehen und wenden, 100x rechnen, du machst einfach mehr Schaden und somit nimmt sich der Treiba selbst seine Fähigkeiten und Trees. Theorethisch brauch er nix anderes mehr....



Zum einen spielt nicht jeder den ersten Baum, und zum anderen schaut nicht jeder auf nominalen Schaden. Ich denke nicht dass der Treiber eine One-Button-One-Tree Klasse ist. Wer das so sieht hat meiner Meinung nach die Vorteile nicht erkannt, die die Klasse bietet. Wie war nochmal der Kommentar im Film "Eisbär"....hm.....genau: "Es ist nicht die Länge...es ist der Umfang"....und so kannst du es hier auch sagen. Es ist nicht der Schaden der zählt, sondern die Situationsspezifische Möglchkeit einen taktischen Vorteil zu bekommen...


----------



## Nimdex (28. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Die Bugs der Pets sollten schon gefixed werden, aber die Rolle des Treibas passt und der Dmg ist auch vernünftig (Siehe Bild [freue mich schon auf flames])

Bild


----------



## Atraxxas (15. November 2008)

mit dem damage kann ich mich da voll anschliessen, der treiba haut schon ordentlich was raus wenn man ihn unter kontrolle hat.

Wieso reklamieren immer alle über unsere squigis??

Ich spiele oft SC und wenn da n schattenkrieger is leg ich den locker um im 1on1.

Wenn du das nicht schaffst, dann is der squigtreiba echt keine Klasse für dich. Dann solltest du doch lieber zu den Elflein wechseln oder etwas ach so tolles zauberndes. Vielleicht nen Feuermagier wie so viele andere auch.


----------



## Llandaro (21. November 2008)

also ich zocke ja auch nen Squiggy aber muss auch sagen das wir eher unnütz sind in grps... da is ne mage besser ... im RVR/BG sind wir nur Dominant wenn wir uns selbstständig auf ziele setzen die gerade andere Targets haben... wenn ich das ziel von irgendwas bin dann is bei mir auch aus...
ich hab auch schon nen BG verlassen in dem ich übelst abgeräumt habe aber ich hab sicher auch mehr BGs verlassen in denen es nicht so gut lief... wenn man echt das Target nr1 ist (ist mir oft aufgefallen das man gerne das erste ziel ist weil man schnell umfällt)
daher sehe ich ein BG auch net als vergleich... schlieslich muss man auch die begebenheiten eines Bgs beachten... in nem BG in dem ich Klippen usw. ausnutzen kann hab ich mehr chancen zu überleben als in BGs mit freien flächen in denen ich keine deckung finde...

Pets sind sone sache... zum Leechen von Kills (beim RVR zb) nutze ich gerne den Gas squig da is mir egal wieviel schaden ich raushaue... da bin ich eh meist alleine aber jedes angeschlagene ziel gibt mir auch RP und Exp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher Leechen was das Zeug hällt... Hornsquig setz ich meist nur für Geplänkel und BGs ein... für Keep fights auch eher den Gassquig(wobei dem dochn anständiger Dot fehlt)
den Stachelsquig kann man nur für PVM nutzen finde ich... gegen Bosse oder so... sie senken die Crit chance beim feind un meine wird erhöht... find ich nice zum unterstützen da is egal welche stuffe das teil hat... da eh meist ne Mage dabei ist... ich kloppe da meist eh nur meinen läppischen kitzel Dot und den Ini debuff ein... nebenher natürlich bissi schaden... aber sonst geht da nix...

der Squiggi ist eher ne Klasse die andere chars nerven kann aber schaden machte der ansich net richtig gescheit dafür was er ausähllt und von schusszeit...
ich hab zwar immer meinen rumballern auf 1sec runter gesetzt aber 1e sec ist eine sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der zeit haut einiges mehr schaden raus...
die taktiken sind meinermeinung nach wichtiger geworden als alles andere...
ich hab so meine Balistik auf knappe 700 hoch gehauen auf level 31!!!... könnte auch leicht über die 700 kommen wenn ich im mom net noch teste ob Kampfgeschick doch was auf fehrnkampf bringt... schlieslich will ich auch den RS ignorieren ... zumindest bei Leichten rüstungen und stoff...


ach ja... zum Questen finde ich gibts nix besseres da reicht mir auch der schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur im PVP/RVR eben noch nicht ganz... und welch freude der Feuerzauberer bekommt mehr schaden auf seine Dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan muss man wenigstens nicht mehr leiden sondern wird ums doppelte schneller umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Dezember 2008)

der treiber ist momentan primär mein main char (lvl 27) und er spielt sich schon sehr, sehr zäh. in sc komm ich mir schon sehr nutzlos vor. ich bin pfad des dollen schießenz geskillt. als taktiken hab ich die +ballistik und eine sekunde rumballan aktiviert. mein equip zieht primär auf ballistik (dürfte jetzt bei >600 sein). schadenstechnisch siehts doch schon sehr mau aus. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl wenn der gegnerische spieler nicht 5 level unter mir ist und grade nur eine hand frei hat hab ich gefühlt keine chance. momentan betrachte ich meine aufgabe darin, meine squiqs taktisch klug einzusetzen und sie z.b. auf die heiler zu hetzen. selbst schaden machen ist sehr problematisch. meist gibt es niemanden, der die letzten reihen "beschützt" und die gegnerfraktion bricht immer sehr schnell durch. im infight zieh ich sofort den kürzeren. meine nahkampfangriffe sind lächerlich. die reichweite kommt mir subjektiv auch sehr gering vor. selbst mit dem 10% mehr rw squig.

klebrige squigs sind auch toll.meisten schaff ichs dann nichtmal aus der reichweite zu laufen bevor ich schon umgemosht werde. schadenstechnisch kann ich nichts reissen. selbst an stoffies nicht. ich spamme rumballan, welcher blocker, ne menge pfeile..das kratzt die nichtmal. gegen schwere rüstungen brauch ich garnicht anfangen versuchen schaden zu machen. die kann ich dann nur ärgern mit slow und debuff. mein squip halte ich eigentlich immer auf cooldown was entwaffnen und den schadensbuff angeht.

hab eigentlich niemals das gefühl im sc irgendwas tun zu können, was der gruppe weiterhilft. ich hau nichts um, weil kein schaden, ich kann niemand an mich binden, weil keine rüstung. außer blöd dastehn und sinnlos rumballan geht nix.


----------



## Mies (1. Dezember 2008)

myadictivo schrieb:


> der treiber ist momentan primär mein main char (lvl 27) und er spielt sich schon sehr, sehr zäh. in sc komm ich mir schon sehr nutzlos vor. ich bin pfad des dollen schießenz geskillt. als taktiken hab ich die +ballistik und eine sekunde rumballan aktiviert. mein equip zieht primär auf ballistik (dürfte jetzt bei >600 sein). schadenstechnisch siehts doch schon sehr mau aus. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl wenn der gegnerische spieler nicht 5 level unter mir ist und grade nur eine hand frei hat hab ich gefühlt keine chance. momentan betrachte ich meine aufgabe darin, meine squiqs taktisch klug einzusetzen und sie z.b. auf die heiler zu hetzen. selbst schaden machen ist sehr problematisch. meist gibt es niemanden, der die letzten reihen "beschützt" und die gegnerfraktion bricht immer sehr schnell durch. im infight zieh ich sofort den kürzeren. meine nahkampfangriffe sind lächerlich. die reichweite kommt mir subjektiv auch sehr gering vor. selbst mit dem 10% mehr rw squig.
> 
> klebrige squigs sind auch toll.meisten schaff ichs dann nichtmal aus der reichweite zu laufen bevor ich schon umgemosht werde. schadenstechnisch kann ich nichts reissen. selbst an stoffies nicht. ich spamme rumballan, welcher blocker, ne menge pfeile..das kratzt die nichtmal. gegen schwere rüstungen brauch ich garnicht anfangen versuchen schaden zu machen. die kann ich dann nur ärgern mit slow und debuff. mein squip halte ich eigentlich immer auf cooldown was entwaffnen und den schadensbuff angeht.
> 
> ...



Hm habe imm. einen treiba auf fast 15,und überlege ihn überhaupt weiter zu lvln 
oder auf den Gardisten zu warten,mit dem DMG ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich meinen Squig einsetze und gut was hitte liege ich am Ende eines SZ schon eher vorne mit den DMG.Jedoch habe ich im 1on1 KAUM eine Chance gegen andere Klassen oder Stoffis was schon ärgerlich,ich erwarte nicht immer zu gewinnen aber immer zu verlieren und das Chancenlos ist auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Dezember 2008)

naja mir ist der spass am treiber schon fast vergangen. questen ist imho eine qual. die mobs muss ich mit dem tank squig angehen, weil ich beim hornsquig 100% die aggro zieh. dann steht der mob an mir und ich muss sehn wie ich den klein bekomm. zieh ich 2 mobs gleichzeitig wirds schon stressig. 3 ist todesurteil. killspeed ist jenseits von gut und böse. die mobs respawnen mit teilweise vor den füßen wieder.

2 der fähigkeiten die ich geskillt hab im dollen schießenz pfad sind im moment auch für die katz... die aktionspunkte-taktik brauch ich nicht (und müßte dann auf ballistik also dps oder 1sek rumballan verzichten..2 sekunden ist im pvp zu lang). dieser giftpfeil skill mit 3 sekunden castzeit ist pve nen witz. über pvp brauch ich garnicht reden. 3 sekunden stehen bleiben ? in der zeit bin ich entweder umgemosht oder mein target ist out of range gelaufen. überhaupt nervt diese sichtlinien-geschichte ungemein. wenn ich blöd steh und nen grashalm zw. mir und nem gegner ist, kann ich ihn nicht angreifen -> keine sichtlinie. netterweise ballern mir z.b. irgendwelche caster durch wände ihre feuerbälle ans hirn. top !

damagemeter fein und gut ? aber was bringt mir da unter den top5 zu sein. ich mein ich kann auch schaden raushauen..nur bringt der schaden irgendwas ? was bringts mir/der gruppe wenn ich irgendwelche tanks ins target nehm und mein feuerwerk abfackel an allen skills und der typ doch nicht umfällt ? nix... in der zeit hätt ich meinen schaden vll effektiver an nem andren ziel anbringen können.


----------



## Mies (1. Dezember 2008)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja mir ist der spass am treiber schon fast vergangen. questen ist imho eine qual. die mobs muss ich mit dem tank squig angehen, weil ich beim hornsquig 100% die aggro zieh. dann steht der mob an mir und ich muss sehn wie ich den klein bekomm. zieh ich 2 mobs gleichzeitig wirds schon stressig. 3 ist todesurteil. killspeed ist jenseits von gut und böse. die mobs respawnen mit teilweise vor den füßen wieder.
> 
> 2 der fähigkeiten die ich geskillt hab im dollen schießenz pfad sind im moment auch für die katz... die aktionspunkte-taktik brauch ich nicht (und müßte dann auf ballistik also dps oder 1sek rumballan verzichten..2 sekunden ist im pvp zu lang). dieser giftpfeil skill mit 3 sekunden castzeit ist pve nen witz. über pvp brauch ich garnicht reden. 3 sekunden stehen bleiben ? in der zeit bin ich entweder umgemosht oder mein target ist out of range gelaufen. überhaupt nervt diese sichtlinien-geschichte ungemein. wenn ich blöd steh und nen grashalm zw. mir und nem gegner ist, kann ich ihn nicht angreifen -> keine sichtlinie. netterweise ballern mir z.b. irgendwelche caster durch wände ihre feuerbälle ans hirn. top !
> 
> damagemeter fein und gut ? aber was bringt mir da unter den top5 zu sein. ich mein ich kann auch schaden raushauen..nur bringt der schaden irgendwas ? was bringts mir/der gruppe wenn ich irgendwelche tanks ins target nehm und mein feuerwerk abfackel an allen skills und der typ doch nicht umfällt ? nix... in der zeit hätt ich meinen schaden vll effektiver an nem andren ziel anbringen können.



Hmm du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass ich meinen Treiba ab morgen nochmal auspacken werde. Bisher war man als Squigtreiba Teil einer im Leiden vereinten Gemeinschaft, und wenn man sich angestrengt hat, konnte man mit seinem Charakter teilweise wirklich was reißen.

Ab morgen kommt dann wohl ne Welle an stachlichen Schmerzelfen mit Treiba-Klonen unter dem Arm übers Land geschwappt.

Meiner Meinung nach war der Treiba in seiner jetzigen Form spielbar. Falls der kommende Patch wirklich nen zu starken Buff darstellt wird (nach Art von Mythic) schnell der Rückschwung mit dem dicken Nerfhammer kommen. Und dann haben wir wirklich nix davon.


----------



## toratz (4. Dezember 2008)

So. Habe gerade meinen Squigtreiba wieder ausgepackt und muss leider zugeben, dass sich der Schaden nach dem Patch nicht gravierend erhöht hat.

Werde wohl meinen Schwarzen Gardisten zum Main machen. Der Squigtreiba ist momentan total wertlos im Spiel.

Gründe:

- im PVP sind wir nur Opfer. Wir gehen zu schnell Down. Alle haben panische Angst vor Nahkämpfern. Zauberer und Zeloten werden seltsamerweise eher verschont
- der Schaden im PVP ist zu niedrig
- Eigentlich war der Squigtreiba als Störer gedacht - ich frage mich was ich stören soll? Ich habe keine Skills zum zauber oder attacken zu unterbrechen? (mag sein dass das noch kommt).
- wir sind leicht durch eine andere Klasse ersetzbar. Die Reichweite ist im Vergleich zum Schattenkrieger auch ein Witz.
Wenns in nen Raid geht schreit auch keiner nach nem Squigtreiba. 

Sorry aber momentan lohnt sich diese Klasse garnicht.... Schade!


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

toratz schrieb:


> So. Habe gerade meinen Squigtreiba wieder ausgepackt und muss leider zugeben, dass sich der Schaden nach dem Patch nicht gravierend erhöht hat.
> 
> Werde wohl meinen Schwarzen Gardisten zum Main machen. Der Squigtreiba ist momentan total wertlos im Spiel.
> 
> ...



Doch, diese Klasse lohnt. Ich hab den entscheidenden Punkt mal fett gedruckt... bitte NIE ein Urteil über eine Klasse fällen, die du nicht bis zum Ende gespielt hast. Wie hoch ist dein Treiba? T3?


----------



## Boozflowa (5. Dezember 2008)

Hochverehrte grüne Gemeinde, liebe opportunistischen Drecksäcke, geschätze Von-hinten-in-die-wos-wehtut-Schiessas!

Ich versteh nicht recht, wieso so viele die für und widers des Squigtreiba an der 1-1 PvP Performance festmachen. Ich bin jetzt lvl 36 und kann die echten 1-1 Duelle (alo beide mit Full Health alleine gegeneinander), die ich bislang im Game (PvP oder RvR) hatte, an 2 Händen abzählen. Klar ist der Squiggy im 1-1 (zumindest vor 1.06) nicht der stärkste - aber das ist mir wurscht, weil solche Situationen so selten vorkommen. 

Liegt natürlich auch an der eigenen Spielweise - ich versuche natürlich mein bestes, 1-1 zu vermeiden (ausser bei Schattenkriegern - aber leider wollen die meist nicht mitspielen *g*). Sondern:

Mir zB Gegner rauszupicken, die gerade mit einem unserer Tanks beschäftigt sind. Und sich dann wundern, woher auf einmal der massive Schaden herkommt. :-) 
Oder Heiler beschäftigen (öhm, vorzugsweise gegnerische  :-) )
Oder besser noch mit anderen auf Heiler zu fokussieren (keine Klasse kriegt bekanntlich alleine einen Heiler kaputt)
Oder fliehende angeschlagene Gegner jagen und zur Strecke bringen (mein Lieblingssport, besonder wenn es widerliche, eklige, dotspammende Feuermagier sind)
Lustig ist auch der gelegentliche Hexenjäger, wenn man einen guten Heiler in der Nähe hat. Der lernt dann, wieviel Nahkampfdamage der Squiggtreiber (im Notfall) austeilen kann.

Ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass der Squiggy in T4 mächtig dazugewinnt. Aber ein guter Heila ist für uns lebenswichtig. Am besten ein Privatheila (Gobbos sollten zusammenhalten). Dann kann man mitunter in Serpents Passage Damage raushauen und Killorgien veranstalten, dass es ein wahres.... WAAAAGH! ist :-)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie sich der Patch auswirkt. Ich fänds falsch, wenn der Squiggy nun zum allestötenden DD-Monster mutieren würde. Gut schonmal, das einige bislang unsinnigen Abilities nun endlich Sinn machen und vor allem die endlich adäquaten Squigg-Levels. 

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir nun, das mein Gassquigg (zum. im PvE) Gegner im Nahkampf angreift, anstatt sie aus Abstand unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Scheint mir ein klarer Bug zu sein ?!? 

Ausserdem gibts bei mir irgendwie beim Fernangriff Verzögerungen, nachdem die Castzeit längst abgelaufen ist. Möglicherweise betrifft das nur die Animation, ist aber auf alle Fälle irritierend. Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen?


Ansonsten:  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## heretik (5. Dezember 2008)

Boozflowa schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibts bei mir irgendwie beim Fernangriff Verzögerungen, nachdem die Castzeit längst abgelaufen ist. Möglicherweise betrifft das nur die Animation, ist aber auf alle Fälle irritierend. Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen?



Jau, Bug bekannt, wird geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (9. Dezember 2008)

Also nach 2 Wochen Urlaub und dann wieder Spielen muss ich sagen, der DMG ist nicht von den Zahlen her besser geworden aber irgendwie geht jetzt alles leichter. Der Buff war schon gut. Man ist halt nicht die ein Mann Arme sondern eher jemand der anzeigt wer als Nächster tot ist.


----------



## deon172 (9. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Also nach 2 Wochen Urlaub und dann wieder Spielen muss ich sagen, der DMG ist nicht von den Zahlen her besser geworden aber irgendwie geht jetzt alles leichter. Der Buff war schon gut. Man ist halt nicht die ein Mann Arme sondern eher jemand der anzeigt wer als Nächster tot ist.



jop... genau das ist der grund, warum ich jetzt wieder den squiggi spiele... die klasse ist nun respektabel, nicht mehr gimpig, nicht op...
sie macht spass, sie hat style, se' hat da git wieda zu de git gebracht.

punkt um: seit dem patch ist mein schami auf dem "abstellgleis"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (21. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Also nach 2 Wochen Urlaub und dann wieder Spielen muss ich sagen, der DMG ist nicht von den Zahlen her besser geworden aber irgendwie geht jetzt alles leichter. Der Buff war schon gut. Man ist halt nicht die ein Mann Arme sondern eher jemand der anzeigt wer als Nächster tot ist.



Kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (9. Januar 2009)

dito..hab ihn jetzt auch mal weiter gespielt. seit dem patch sind zwar schon paar tage ins land gezogen, aber ich hatte mal andere klassen ausprobiert. spielt sich schon komplett anders irgendwie als noch vor dem patch. bin nun auf lvl 30 angekommen und macht mir richtig laune. ich treib mich zwar noch im t3 rum, wahrscheinlich sind erste t4 sc erlebnisse mit den ganzen 40ger freaks dann wieder was anders, aber momentan machts mir sehr viel spass. im grunde verteil ich zwar immer noch eifrig debuffs (der 50% heal reduce ist nett zusammen mit welcher blocka liegt ziemlich viel schnell im dreck) und die squigs machen auch gut stress. ich bin zufrieden damit, ich steh zwar im oft zitiertem omfg-wieviel-dääämäätsch-machst-du-meter nicht an erster stelle, aber ich weiß das ich nen guten teil dazu beigetragen hab ordentlich was wegzumoshen. außerdem stresse ich die heiler und feuerzauberer extremst unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich grinse fröhlich in mich rein, wenn ich aus max range wieder mal einen zerlegt hab und er´s nichtmal hat kommen sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab als Außenstehender das Gefühl, dass der Squig bald stärker ist als der Treiba. Manche Squigs fallen einfach nicht um und stressen übelst. Ist man ein paar Level unter dem Squig, muss man echt fürchten nicht von ihm umgehauen zu werden. Und hat man dann mal einem die HP runter gekloppt, ploppt sie plötzlich wieder voll. Fangt ihr jetzt auch schon an die Squigs zu heilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was den Schaden angeht. Man erreicht halt nie die Schadensspitzen reiner DDs, wenn man einen Begleiter hat, der zusätzlich Schaden macht.


----------



## heretik (12. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Fangt ihr jetzt auch schon an die Squigs zu heilen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kriegen seit neuestem die Grp Heals ab.


----------



## Euro - Tirion (16. April 2009)

Ok, der letzte beitrag ist jetzt 3 Monate her und ich Frage mich, ob sich wieder was veraendert hab, weil ich bald mit WAR anfangen will und als alter WoW-Hunter natuerlich den treiba im Auge habe. Doch wenn es wirklich sehr fustrierend ist und ich immer eine Opferklasse bleibe, hab ich da auch keinen Bock zu. Also gabs bereits wieder nen Patch der den Treibe gepusht hat? hab auch gehoert dass das Pet sehr verbuggt ist, wurde das schon behoben? Wenn nicht, wie schlimm sind die treiba-Bugs?
Bitte also um aktuelles Statement^^
Achja, und wenn noch kein Patch da war, wann wird der naechste kommen?


----------



## heretik (16. April 2009)

Patch kommt morgen.

Ich hab meinen letztens für ein paar Runden ausgepackt und muss sagen, spielt sich an und für sich ganz ordentlich, nur kann man das Pet im allgemeinen AoE-Wahn ruhig gleich steckenlassen, das verdampft nach ein paar Sekunden von selber. Allerdings sollte das der Patch ändern, weil der Pets allgemein ziemlich aufbohrt (inklusive Wertebonus durch Besitzerwerte).

Also spiel ihn doch einfach mal an... Treiba ist eine der ausgeglicheneren Klassen derzeit imho, solider Single-Target-Schaden und gute Utility.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> solider Single-Target-Schaden und gute Utility.



Nur das jeder Caster-AOE mehr Schaden pro Sekunde auf Single-Target rausdrückt  als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und daran änder 1.2.1. gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (16. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Nur das jeder Caster-AOE mehr Schaden pro Sekunde auf Single-Target rausdrückt  als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich das behauptet?


----------

